# .
,   ,    .     ,  ,     .
      .

     :
 :
-,   (-)  ,      ( ,       ..),   ,  , , 

:
-   (, , ) -   ,     ?
-   (, , , , , ) -   ,     ?
-    - %  
- .  (  -  )
-    (,  ,   ..)
-   (     -       +   )
- . /  (    )
- ,    (       --) -       ...
-      (,  ,  .)
-      2    () -    
-            .


  .

        (   ,  ,    ..),     ...

   ?  ,   , ?

----------


## Lisaya

: 


  ( )
 -26,3%


,   



  ( )
 -26,3%


,   



  ()
 -26,3%


,   


   ,  ..
 .. 


    ()
 -  ()
 .  
 ""
   ()
 .. 


 .. 



"     
   "

               - 
               - -26,3%
               -
             -  
               -,  
               -.
               -  (.,   )

  ,


"     
"





               - 
               - -26,3%
               -
              -  
               -, 
                - .
               -  (.,   )
             -  /  
            -  / ()
             -    
             -    
             -    
 .


"   
    "


                            -.   
                          -  .
                         - .  ..
.
                   -    ()
                    - 

  ( )
                    - .
                     -    .
                    - 
. -. 

                - .
                 - .

----------


## Lisaya

,      :Big Grin:   ::nyear:: 
    ,      ,

----------

?

----------


## Lisaya



----------

> 


?        ?

----------


## Lisaya

,  ,

----------

> ,


 


> ,


 


> 


   , ..    .

----------


## Lisaya

148. ** 

**     :
1)       ;
2)           ;
3) **      ,        ;
4)         ;
5)         ;
6)    ,        ;
7)    , ,     ;
8)       ;
9)         .



 - , ,      ,       .
        .
-:  () ;   ;      ;      ( ); ; .
-:  ; ;    ;  ;     (, , ).
-:  () ;  , ;     ( )  .

----------


## Lisaya

-

----------

> 148. ** 
> 
> **     :
> ...
> 3) **      ,        ;


_
 137.    
1.    :
...
2)       ,              ,        ,       ,            ;
_

..       (..    ),         .

----------

> -


    .   :        ?

----------


## Lisaya

?     ?

----------


## naida

,  ,

----------

> ?


 ?


> ?


 ?



> ,  ,


    ?

----------


## zas77

> ?  ,   , ?


     , ..      :Wow:  

**   :Stick Out Tongue:  
!  :yes:  

 :yes:  
 :yes:

----------

*,*
-  , ..   .       .

----------

> *,*
> -  , ..   .       .


   ?       ?

----------

*,*
  -  (   ).
  ()  .     -  .

----------

> ?


 ,  -.   .  



> ?


.

----------

> ,  -.   .


  ?            ...


> .


?   ?  ?

----------

> ()  .


   ? :



> -  .


 ???

----------


## stas

> .   :        ?


,  -148-3.

----------

> ,  -148-3.


: -137-1 ..2

----------


## stas

?  :Smilie:      . 

 137 ,     . 
 148 ,     . 
,    ,     .      .

----------

> 137 ,     .


. 


> 148 ,     .


.   ,     - ,     ,       .         .    ,   .


> ,    ,     .      .


   - , ..   (148)   (.137)  .      - ,   -   ...

----------


## stas

,   ,   - ,    137    : "  ".

   : ,   148 , ... 

 ,    .  ,    :Smilie: . .

----------

> ,   ,   - ,    137    : "  ".


.  "  "        . ,     ,  -     .              .        - ,       ...


> : ,   148 , ...


,   .    . 


> ,    .


.    .   :


> ,   .


 


> .

----------


## zas77

,   .
 . 137 ,     
1)       - ;
2)       ;
3)                 ..
       (.148),    - . .
        ( )   .  ,       . 

  ,          ,         ( ..  ,      ).     ( )   . , 
           . 96   .         . 96,    . 76.
,  /       ,     / .  1)     2)   ().
   . 86,       . 96 (86 / 96).
,    ,         .    . 76      ,  .

----------


## zas77

> 


 . 137.1.2   ,       ,   
-         ,
-      ,
-       (    ),
- . ,      .13  .

 ,      . ,   ,  :
1)	  (, , ) -   ,   
.        . ,      ;
2)   (, , , , , ) -   ,  ;
3)     - %  ;
4)	,   ;
5)      (,  ,  .)
6)	       
7)	   (   ,  ,    ..)
8)	   .

----------

:



> . 137 ,   **


 


> **


???

----------


## yurish

. 

   ,          ,    (.2 .1 .137  ). 

   ,                             (.3 .1 .137  ).         (. 3 . 148  ).  ,          27.08.2007 N 05-1197/2007,               -     (       ). 

 ,  ,           .         -      .        ,    ,     ,             ,          (. 2 . 145  ).

----------

, !
, ,             .?

----------


## 7272

,    -,    -.

----------

?
      ?

----------


## 7272

> ?


.



> ?


 .

----------

,   .
      ?  , ,  -  ,  ,       ,    .  :Frown:       ,         .
..      ,    ,        ?

----------


## 7272

> ..      ,    ,        ?


   ,           .      -   ,        .
*        .*     .
    ,     01 ,      .

----------


## 7272

> ?


      ,       , .. .

----------

!
,              ?
..   -   2014 ,           .

----------


## 7272

> ,              ?


,       .

----------

,   . 
    :   ,             ?
,       . .     ,  ..   .
..     ,       91    .

----------


## 7272

,  .

----------


## Lisaya

> ,       .


,        .   100 ,  100      .    .   - ,            .

----------


## Lisaya

> ?


 ,   ,     



> 


 



> .     ,  ..   .


     .
      .
      (    )       .

----------


## 7272

> ,        .


,  ,     .

----------

!
..   ,                      ?   ,      ,        ,        ?
 ,     .,   .?

----------


## 7272

,    .

----------

. :Frown:            ,   100 .       10 .      110 .    ?
     -     ,       . .. ,     ,     , ..    .      ,         91()?

----------


## 7272

,         .

----------


## Lisaya

> ..


     . -   ?  01.01.2000( )   62  76  350 .
    10 000,    10 000. (  86 )     50-76  62 - 300 ,    7800,   .   350 +10000-7800-300 1   . = 2250     1   .

    10 000,  , ,  ,    10 000 .   ,  .        .         .     ,     2252 .

----------

,    . 
 -   .    76     ,     .
       .  ,      (10000 )  ,     (           /,   ), ,    ,    .    ?

----------


## Lisaya

.
       100 .  120 ,   (  )  1 20   ..     100  ,   . ,     100    .     ?            1,20,  1,20+ .        .       .        1,20  .     ,        ,   .
          -,    ,    .

----------


## 7272

> ,    .


    -        ,     .       .

----------

,  !
 ,      ,       .        50%(- ).         ,            .

----------

!
    ,       .      (             2013 .).              .     . ,          , ..       .       ,       2013 . 
  2013 .      ,    .      . ,    ,   :         .         ,         , ,   ,       . :Frown:

----------


## 7272

?

----------

14   .,  0,5 .    ().        14,5 .

----------


## 7272

.       6 .,      .     ,      .

----------

, ,   .

----------

,   !
, ,    .   ,           1%   .    ,   (        )  10 %   .     ,       ,      ,   .    ,          ,    .    ,      ,        ,        .      . 
,            , ..     ,     ?
   .

----------


## 7272

> ,


      : "     " 
    ,     8 ,    ,     .



> ,


.

----------

, ,     ,    ? ..     ,  ,        -   ?

     ,    ,          "     ",    .

----------


## 7272

> , ,     ,    ?


10%          .




> ,


       .             .
    ,        (, ,   ..).

----------

[QUOTE=7272;54278190]10%          .

    ?      ,        .

----------


## Lisaya

.   " " ,(   ,     1%.)    "     " .,      .   .       .         -   .   :    , (   ),    -    .
   , ,     ,  .....    .....   .  ,          ,         - .     ,

----------


## 7272

:yes: 


> "     "

----------

,         , .        2  (..      ). ..          -  . 
  ,  ,     ,    ,     ,        .

----------


## Lisaya

> .


,      .
, ,      .      .



> ,


    ,

----------

-  ,        (  ) .   ,      ,       ,   ,         .
  -          ,    ,  .   ,        .
          , ..  .    ,      .      .    . :Frown:

----------


## 7272

> , ,      .      .


   ,  .

----------

!

 ,    
. -,  "  2018 "    *  2018 .*,      1  2018  31  2018.           2019 .?
          18 ./2  21 /2, ..  3 ./2 (  ), ..   2018 .      ,       2018 .              2018?
      : "         21 . 00   1 . .    (  )".

    !

----------


## 7272

,     01.01.18.,       .

----------

> ,     01.01.18.,       .


, .
    .       2018 .  .    .   ...   -    .
.     .     01.01.2018 . : "         21 . 00   1 . .    (  )  01.01.2018 ."

----------


## 7272

.
      .

----------

, . 
        2018  . , -.    : 
1.          21 ./2   2018 . (  18 .  1   21 .   )
2.     " " (-       3 .)           2018 .,    2018.
3.       2018 .   

      ,      :
)             3 ./2 (..     18 /2 , ..  ), 
)       " "      

  2019   ""             18 . (         .       ?!)...

----------


## 7272

1. 18  -; 21  -  .
2.  

)      ,   
)  ,     (        )

2019       ,   ,   ,    .

----------

> 1. 18  -; 21  -  .
> 2.  
> 
> )      ,   
> )  ,     (        )
> 
> 2019       ,   ,   ,    .


  !

     :       "    12",      .  -      . ..          18 .       .  - .       .    18 /2
       (18+21)/2=19,5 .      .  .    19,5  .      .          .    ...

     .       :
 01.01.18  30.06.18 - 18 ,  01.07.18 31.12 - 21 .             .   "    12" ?

----------


## marta88

.
           .
    ,          ?

----------

> .
>            .
>     ,          ?


         .   .   .    , ..      
 :Embarrassment: 
     : "          22 . 90   1 . .   ,     "

----------


## 7272

> (18+21)/2=19,5 .


       /.         18,    21.
   :



> ,      :

----------


## 7272

> ,          ?


             .

----------

> /.         18,    21.
>    :


. .           :

        ? 
    .    21,25 /2  (  .    )      .          19,5 /2,     21 ./2 -   ?

----------


## room111

**,          21 .      ?       01.07.18     21 . .    .       .  -    , ,     .      6   19  6 .  21.
: 
      (10 000 *6)+(12000*6) = 132 000  
 ,      : (10000*6)+(11500*6) = 12900   
 - 3000 . 
   "" .

----------

:Smilie: 

    ...    .

----------


## room111

**,  ,      !       01.07.18.      21 . .

----------

> , .


,  .   ,  .        :Big Grin: 
   ! :Redface:

----------


## room111

> 


 ?          .

----------


## marta88

> **,  ,      !       01.07.18.      21 . .


     ,    1     ?

----------


## zas77

> 1)  "  2018 "    *  2018 .*,      1  2018  31  2018.           2019 .?
> 2)           18 ./2  21 /2, ..  3 ./2 (  ), ..   2018 .      ,       2018 .              2018?


 1)    
*     , .. * .
2)	 .      ?    .

     , ..  .  , ,  ,     ,        . 
      .           .
      ,    -  (   ). 
**       - . 
        .

----------


## 7272

> ,    1     ?


          01.07.18.
    2018 :




> .  -    , ,     .      6   19  6 .  21.

----------


## zas77

> , .


 ,   .



> 2019   ""             18 .


 ,       ,         .      : " " (     )

----------

> ,    1     ?


.  .       2018 .    1   31  2018 .
  .     .
      (  2,5 .     )       .

.      1  2018. ,  , .     2018 .   .

----------

-  2018 .,    01.07.2018            21 /2      .      .  .  21 .    01  2018 .
   .     , ..      18 /2         ""     2018 .

----------

:     -   1   31 .
  31     :
1.          (         )
2.   .      .
     . 
   .     1 ?    31    ?

----------

,     1  2018 .
   .        1  2018  30  2019 .,       ,       1-2   ?
.   2018 .      ,        ...

----------


## zas77

> .   2018 .      ,        ...


        ,   - .

----------


## 7272

> .      1  2018. , , .     2018 .   .


,      ,       ,    .

----------


## 7272

> .        1  2018  30  2019 .,       ,       1-2   ?


     .        .
   ,   ,     01 ,    .
         ,    .

----------


## room111

> ,     1  2018 .
>    .        1  2018  30  2019 .,       ,       1-2   ?
> .   2018 .      ,        ...


**,   , ...
  ,        2018   2-  - 18  21 .       ,  . 



> 31     :


 




> -  2018 .,    01.07.2018            21 /2      .      .  .  21 .    01  2018 .
>    .     , ..      18 /2         ""     2018 .


      ,  01.07.18    ,    .

----------


## 7272

01 ?
1.   .
2.  ,     01 .
3.     ,      01 .

----------


## marta88

> 01 ?
> 1.   .
> 2.  ,     01 .
> 3.     ,      01 .


        2018 (         2018 )
1 :
  : 6    21 , 6    24    =  
  :   
   ,   ,   -   ,  ..
2  :
 ,   2018    1    
 :     12 
 : 
      ,          ,  6    .

?

----------


## 7272

:
            ,   01 !!!
      01 ,     ,    .




> ,          ,  6    .
> 
> ?


,  .
       ,     ?
           .

----------


## marta88

> :
>             ,   01 !!!
>       01 ,     ,    .
> 
> 
> ,  .
>        ,     ?
>            .


 
     -   * 6 
   ,      6 
     (    )       .

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## margo34

!
  .           .                   .   :    13%          ?
:
 -17241   
 (., ., , 13%)-7447
 :
 -15000 (  13%)
 (., ., , 13%)-7447

----------


## 7272

.

----------


## margo34

!

----------


## NKT

!        , -    .         ?

----------


## 7272

,  .
           ,                   .

----------


## NKT

?

----------


## 7272



----------

